# 2010 COLORADO BUCK



## huntaddict (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey everybody, I am new to the forum, so I thought I would post some picks of my colorado buck that I just got back from the taxi. I am very happy with the way it turned out and wanted to see what some of you thought.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I love tall , deep forked bucks,,,nice.


----------



## huntaddict (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Goofy, I have been reading this forum for awhile now, and I have to say for the most part I agree with alot of what you have to say about the state of the Utah deer herds. I am a Utah resident, but I will be returning to colorado this year for my deer hunting.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice looking deer, I love the dark antlers. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome buck!

Every mule deer hunter should experience hunting deer in Colorado.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

nice heavy buck!! beautiful deer! good work!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a very good looking buck. I really like the mount too. Thanks for sharing.

I sent you a pm.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on a very nice buck!


----------



## huntaddict (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is the story! Two friends and I all bought muzzleloader landowner vouchers last year. We started our scouting the first weekend of July, and we were pretty encouraged by what we saw. We went out again towards the end of August and found that most of the bucks we had seen earlier were no where to be found, so we spent some time exploring other areas in the unit without much luck. We went back out the night before the season started and started glassing on opening morning. We spotted this buck a couple miles away that morning and watched him till he bedded down. We picked out some landmarks, and went in after him. When I was about a hundred yards below his bed I looked up and caught a glimpse of a buck going over the ridgline, and I thought I had been busted. But I thought heck I have come this far I am not leaving without at least seeing where he was bedded. So I hiked up to where I thought he had been, and as I crested a little rock outcropping, I heard something moving in the brush, I looked over to my right, and I could see two racks sticking up out of the brush, about twenty feet away. They started bounding through the brush, and I could only see the racks as they made their way down the hill, I knew that my buck was leading the way, so I picked out the spot where I thought they were going to come out, and waited. Suddenly I saw him pop out of the brush, and just keep on moving, quatering away and up the hill from me. He slowed down to a walk to get up through some rock, so I aimed at his front shoulder, and fired. He didnt even flinch, and just countinued up the hill, I couldnt believe that I had missed! I started trying to reload, and keep an eye on him as he made his way up through the trees. I saw him come up to a large log, and try to jump over it, when he suddenly just tipped over backwards, and roll off the log. Instanlty I heard my buddy screamin from across the camyon that he was down. I waited for my buddy to make his way down to me and he informed me he had watched the whole thing through the binos, and said the shot looked perfect. As we made our way over to him, he only got bigger! To say the least it was a morning I will never forget! Hunting Mule deer at 12000 feet was a new experience for me, but one I hope to continue. Over the next 3 days we put two more bucks on the ground. We will all be back in Colorado next year, hoping for a repeat! I havent had it officialy scored but the taxi came up with 187 5/8 gross


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet story and thanks for sharing. 

One trip to Colorado and you're hooked! It's a muley paradise. Good luck this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to participation in the forum!
Congrats on a very nice one!
I won't hold it against you that you agree with Goofy!


----------



## huntaddict (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for not judging me to quickly, Huge. I have to say there are alot of members on here that have some insightful things to say about the ailing deer herds. I wont profess that I know the answers, only that something needs to be done.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice buck only 187 I would have guessed more.


----------

